# Sonic the Movie?



## TransformerRobot (Dec 9, 2013)

So far this is just a rumor.

The rumor in question is that Sony Pictures has made 3 Sonic movie domain names.

This means that a Sonic movie might actually come, or at least they're in the talks of making one.

Whatever the case, it better not end up like the Super Mario Bros. movie.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2013)

I am not watching those movies. I hate sonic, so movies about him would be MEH.
Sony has better places to put that money into.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 9, 2013)

If this rumor was true, I could only imagine this movie going downhill faster than a ton of bricks going down a "completely vertical hill."


----------



## Wither (Dec 9, 2013)

No.
No.
Nien.
*NIEN.*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> If this rumor was true, I could only imagine this movie going downhill faster than a ton of bricks going down a "completely vertical hill."



maybe/possibly

It might suck huge amounts of ass as a movie, but sonictards and child/family audiences would likely make it a success.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll watch it if Sonic doesn't speak.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 9, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I'll watch it if Sonic doesn't speak.


Why would you say that?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loF8Q15b2-I

(This is the only loop I could find, but I think it still fits the bill.)


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 9, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Why would you say that?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loF8Q15b2-I
> 
> (This is the only loop I could find, but I think it still fits the bill.)



Eugh I died a little. Though if they get Jaleel White to do it again that'd be badass. Bet he sounds like a badass motherfucker by now.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 9, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Eugh I died a little. Though if they get Jaleel White to do it again that'd be badass. Bet he sounds like a badass motherfucker by now.



Here's Jaleel White now
He seems a bit softspoken now. While I think it's an improvement on the nasal voice he had as a kid, it doesn't scream badass to me. 

I'm not ordering the movie's headstone yet, but I hope the writing is better than any I've seen in the games for the past decade.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 9, 2013)

Sonic the Movie. All I want to know is whether or not Robotnik will say his greatest line.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh boy, I can't wait to see Sonic and his new human live action friends.  Because Sonic and human characters has always ended well!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 9, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Sonic the Movie. All I want to know is whether or not Robotnik will say his greatest line.



Maybe. Would be nice, even if it's just a nod to it.

As long as Uwe Boll (Why he's still alive I don't know) isn't involved it should be good.

It would need a fitting cast member for each character, as much as possible.

*Sonic:* Jaleel White
*Tails:* Logan Grove
*Knuckles: *Josh DuHamel
*Amy: *Claire Corlett
*Dr. Eggman:* John Goodman
*Orbot:* Tim Curry
*Cubot:* Seth Rogen


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 9, 2013)

I may or may not be interested, I really enjoy sonic games but a movie would most likely be crap


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2013)

No Sonic movie will beat the Sonic Anime from the early 90's.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> No Sonic movie will beat the Sonic Anime from the early 90's.


I agree. Jaleel White as Sonic is kind of cool, because you can certainly visualize Urkel as the speedy hedgehog and Long John Baldry adds a hilarious appeal to Robotnik's character, who is one of the best "hams" in animation history, whose insults and angry voice make him such an endearing villain. Interesting fact: The voice of Dr. Robotnik was a close friend of Elton John. The first video is Robotnik and the second video is a spoken-word song about Baldry's jazz music experiences in London, followed by some of his songs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjuhnuwFBQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj_lZ4hkJd8


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't imagine this will be any better than the sonic movie with Avgn appearing in it

sonic sucks only good sonic game was sonic all stars racing transformed


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 10, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> I don't imagine this will be any better than the sonic movie with Avgn appearing in it
> 
> sonic sucks only good sonic game was sonic all stars racing transformed


You're an idiot. 
Nothing beats the original Sonic through 3.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 17, 2013)

d.batty said:


> No Sonic movie will beat the Sonic Anime from the early 90's.


Pretty much. That was a fun little departure in Sonic's glory days. Anything made now would be heavy handed and obnoxious methinks.



			
				DarrylWolf said:
			
		

> I agree. Jaleel White as Sonic is kind of cool, because you can  certainly visualize Urkel as the speedy hedgehog and Long John Baldry  adds a hilarious appeal to Robotnik's character, who is one of the best  "hams" in animation history, whose insults and angry voice make him such  an endearing villain. Interesting fact: The voice of Dr. Robotnik was a  close friend of Elton John. The first video is Robotnik and the second  video is a spoken-word song about Baldry's jazz music experiences in  London, followed by some of his songs.


I believe d.batt is talking about this one. And you know that one's badass because Knuckles wears a cowboy hat in it.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 17, 2013)

I might watch it just for Grins but the only good sonic was the early serious one where they 
were fighting to save the world and many were robotized against their will. It was a more
dark and insidious series and had nice pots and it was what brought me to Sonic in the 
first place. I even had quite a few very old Sonic comics from that era.


----------



## epslion (Dec 17, 2013)

i found the trailer [video=youtube;kKefyicExKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKefyicExKY[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

The 90's one was the only one that should ever exist. God I love 90's anime.


----------



## epslion (Dec 17, 2013)

im guessing no one watched my video for more than to 2 mins


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 17, 2013)

epslion said:


> im guessing no one watched my video for more than to 2 mins


Sorry to break the news, but no one pressed the play button.  Zombies are too cliche, even for parodies.
Better luck next time?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been subbed to Belena for the longest. 

And dude...really. That's just petty. No one had to reply to your post. It's not like you asked a question and there was only one person who commented after you. Me. :/


----------



## epslion (Dec 17, 2013)

umm ok


----------



## epslion (Dec 17, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Sorry to break the news, but no one pressed the play button.  Zombies are too cliche, even for parodies.
> Better luck next time?



thats for sure


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 19, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Pretty much. That was a fun little departure in Sonic's glory days. Anything made now would be heavy handed and obnoxious methinks.
> 
> I believe d.batt is talking about this one. And you know that one's badass because Knuckles wears a cowboy hat in it.


I have the 2 Original VHS tapes my uncle brought me back from Japan. It wasnt untill years later that it come out dubbed in North America. I had to print out scripts for the Japanese ones XD


----------

